# Re...Yarm Cross...



## british hazel (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello There Shipmates...

Can anyone tell me where the Tug Yarm Cross went...It did work in the tyne... but there are different tugs performing there work there now...I am very interested as to where she is now...Any help would be most gratefullyrecieved...
Dave McConnachy...


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

IMO Number: 7800021


Appears to be a number not in use at moment...why?? If you can wait, and nobody else answers, I will be at the Regional Shipbrokers Dinner next Friday along with the Ops people from Svitzer Tees...........and will revert

geoff


----------



## trevorohan (Dec 8, 2007)

She was in Grimsby Fish Docks a while back


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Try this;

http://northeastmaritime.forumatic.com/viewtopic.php?f=141&t=2114


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

She's been laid in Grimsby fish dock for a good few month, up for sale I think, still owned by Svitzers as far as I know,


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

A.D.FROST said:


> Try this;
> 
> http://northeastmaritime.forumatic.com/viewtopic.php?f=141&t=2114


Thanks...a Forum I didn't know about and close to my parish too!

geoff


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Lovely chap Dicky Crosswaite who unfortunatly died for his Art, his Engineering Super Ian G was a former shipmate of mine many, many year's ago.


----------



## p.d. (Aug 13, 2007)

The yarm cross was towed away from swansea bay with the yewgarth by the tug Pantodynamos, sold to Rumanian owners.


----------



## Tugengineer1959 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Yarm cross*



british hazel said:


> Hello There Shipmates...
> 
> Can anyone tell me where the Tug Yarm Cross went...It did work in the tyne... but there are different tugs performing there work there now...I am very interested as to where she is now...Any help would be most gratefullyrecieved...
> Dave McConnachy...


Hi freind, she was laid up in Grimsby fish dock, we towed her pot to the hawk anchorage last week a Romanian chap bought her and she is being towed to constanza where she will be restored and based there, best regards


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Tugengineer1959* and on behalf of ALL the moderating team we welcome you to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

I enclose a quote in regard to the latest on the 'Yarm Cross'

Jim

"Two of the older units from the UK Svitzer fleet are on their way to a new owner in the Black Sea. On the 6th of November the former Yarm Cross left long term lay-up in Grimsby Fish Docks having acquired the name BSV Scotia for Black Sea Services Srl of Constanta. The Scotia was taken under tow by Diavlos Maritime's Pantodynamos. The pair proceeded to Swansea Bay where the former Yewgarth, now BSV Islander, was delivered by the Svitzer Brenda. The Pantodynamos sailed early on 11th November giving her destination as Chios. Black Sea Service currently operate the former Svitzer Sword, now BSV Anglia"


----------



## uncu_iulian (Dec 16, 2014)

*Hello from Yarm Cross - Now BSV Scotland*



british hazel said:


> Hello There Shipmates...
> 
> Can anyone tell me where the Tug Yarm Cross went...It did work in the tyne... but there are different tugs performing there work there now...I am very interested as to where she is now...Any help would be most gratefullyrecieved...
> Dave McConnachy...




Hello. I work in this moment on this ship. It is a very good Tug . In this moment the name of the tug is BSV Scotland ( BSV Scotia in romanian language). The Company who has the tug is Black Sea Services Srl Form Romania-Constanta. 16.12.2014


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice to have a firm answer to this question.....thanks

geoff


----------



## uncu_iulian (Dec 16, 2014)

Erimus said:


> Nice to have a firm answer to this question.....thanks
> 
> geoff



For any more info about the tug , i will respond to you in a very quick time.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Photo here

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2093240


----------

